
Facebook open-sources ELF OpenGo - gjm11
https://research.fb.com/facebook-open-sources-elf-opengo/
======
gjm11
Allegedly 14-0 against a bunch of top players and 200-0 against Leela Zero, so
it's clearly strong. I think those figures are compatible with its being
substantially weaker than the strongest incarnations of AlphaGo, though.

